# Opinions On Treefarmer C4-D



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jun 2, 2003)

Ok fellas I just bought a C4-D Treefarmer skidder for some of the smaller woodlot work I have been doing,what if any opinions do you have about these machines both good and bad..maybe stuff to look out for etc..I'll post some pics as well.I have to get another set of chains for one side as the previous owner took them off before I bought it.Also it has the 5 cyl Deutz diesel not the screamin' detroit.. 

Thanks Rob.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jun 2, 2003)

Another Shot


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jun 2, 2003)

and One More


----------



## logcutter429 (Jun 2, 2003)

Don't know much about the 4s but the 5s had a sorry brake system, 6s had the hydralic lock that was excelent, other than that they were good skidders.


----------

